# Game #42: Warriors (19-22) @ Lakers (26-15)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*@*









*Golden State Warriors* (19-22) 
*@*
*Los Angeles Lakers* (26-15)


























Los Angeles, California
Monday, January 22, 2007
7:30 pm PST









*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







PG – Baron Davis







SG – Monta Ellis







C - Andris Biedrins







SF – Stephen Jackson







PF – Al Harrington​ 
*Lakers*:







PG – Smush Parker







SG – Kobe Bryant







C – Andrew Bynum







SF – Luke Walton







PF – Brian Cook​ 
*Latest Results*
*Warriors*: loss vs Cavaliers 104-106 (1/20)
*Lakers*:  loss @ Hornets  103-113(1/20) 

*Last Match:* – Lakers beat Warriors in Oakland 98-110 (11/1)

****Lakers thread***​*

*vBookie says*:  Lakers by 7 

*January 2007 predictions:*
 8/8 say W’s lose at Staples Center for the 2nd time in 1 week (100%)
JMES HOME - L
ronna_meade21 - L
melo4life - L
Yoyo - L
'www.starbury.com' - L
USSKittyHawk - L
Pain5155 - L
white360 - L​


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Warriors new game plan...PASS THE BALL TO JACKSON!!! we really need this win and with baron back i dnt think we can lose this one...warriors have al and jackson who really wanted to be on this team and with the warriors chemistry its gonna be tuff to beat us! o yeah just a little reminder...WE ARE 10TH IN THE WESTERN CONFERENCE hopefully our new players can get us on a bit of a winning streak


----------



## Karolis (Jan 17, 2007)

Warriors should win, if they stop Kobe


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn, Stephen Jackson is one ugly mofo. 

As far as the game, it should be an entertaining one as whoever wins, wins, I don't really care.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

seriously, i think this should be a good game and seeing how we havent lost 3 games in a row this season..i think the lakers will realize that they need to win


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight!


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

As a Warriors fan at UCLA, I don't feel good about this game. The Lakers have traditionally dominated us and I do not feel this will be an exception, especially at Staples Center. Sure, the Lakers are without Mihm and Odom, but they've played well even without them. I've watched a couple of Laker games and they're going to make quite a lot of stops. We're going to have to get into fast break mode ASAP. As usual, one of their players will step it up for a big game (20+ points)...who this will be remains unknown.

Of course, I hope we'll win so I can have bragging rights over my Laker fan friends.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

good start by the warriors we are up by 1 with 2:42 left in the 1st...Warriors already have 7 steals!!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Warriors wont win this game...we dnt have enough players who can get consistant points in the pant...so we just have to rely on our shooting...which isnt good enough


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are playing like crap...im sure you guys could capitalize..you guys will be very good in the future


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, you guys definitely have a chance at this game the way we've been turning the ball over. You're up 5 right now with 6 minutes to go in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

GS has 12 free throws? questionable.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I thought Mullen was a ******* after foyle's contract, but he might actually be a good GM afterall


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

terrible play by baron, then the fast break.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think by next year golden state is going to be one of the top 2 or 3 offenses in the league, not a shut down defense, but a good pressure one with Pietrus and Sjax putting pressure on swingmen and everyone else jumping ahead of passes for steals.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

told ya


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> I thought Mullen was a ******* after foyle's contract, but he might actually be a good GM afterall


No, he's a terrible GM..

Pretty horrible effort by us to lose the game when the Lakers were terrible and unorganized for 3 goddamn quarters. But on the other hand it was predictable if you look at the score at the end of three quarters. 

We don't deserve to win if we're gonna come down and chuck up jump shots all day. Congrats to the Lakers fans on a win when they weren't at their best (god I hate saying that damnit)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys gave us one hell of a scare...if Al Harrington can play like he did tonight, then your future is very bright.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Harrington was my favorite player from the trade, but we still don't play any defense, we still never make stops when it counts. This team is starting to aggravate me, doing the **** Darrell Armstrong talked about last year when he was with the Mavs.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Warriors have too many alright players and not enough good/great players...solution: trade a few alright players for a good/great player.. Warriors are going no where unless they trade...get rid of jrich, get rid of pietrus...trade like a 2 or 3 for 1 player so the players get good game time...


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

J Rich is a very good player when healthy though. He rebounds very well for his position.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

why didnt barnes play?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

essbee said:


> J Rich is a very good player when healthy though. He rebounds very well for his position.


J Rich is an excellent player when healthy, but we have too many gaurd/fowards...we dont wanna get rid of ellis, jackson and barnes... maybe pietrus. may trade pietrus, Zarko and another **** player for chandler...starting 5 wood be

Chandler
Biedrins
Jackson
Jrich
BD

that is a very attractive lineup


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Am I the only one who thought the calls were WAY uneven.

Not that we deserved 'em in the 4th. I personally think that the W's were the more aggressive team for most of the game. But even after 3, the FT discrepancy was ridiculous. Some of those 'fouls' on Kobe are reminiscent of the ghost touches all teams seem to make on D-Wade. 

Congrats to the Lakers (excuse me while I dry heave after saying that).


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah the officiating was uneven, and you know what? It's one of those games where I just don't care because we don't ever seem to overcome things like uneven officiating. Basketball is such a great sport because the importance can be found in the execution no matter what the score is, and no matter what the free throw imbalance was, we didn't execute well or make defensive plays when we needed to. 

the fact is that a lot of officiating is built on reputation of the teams coming in, at least in the NBA, and we have the deserved reputation of a horrible defensive, team which means we won't get away with some of the things other teams do (like when San Antonio used to get away with playing zone all the time).


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

essbee said:


> Yeah the officiating was uneven, and you know what? It's one of those games where I just don't care because we don't ever seem to overcome things like uneven officiating. Basketball is such a great sport because the importance can be found in the execution no matter what the score is, and no matter what the free throw imbalance was, we didn't execute well or make defensive plays when we needed to.
> 
> the fact is that a lot of officiating is built on reputation of the teams coming in, at least in the NBA, and we have the deserved reputation of a horrible defensive, team which means we won't get away with some of the things other teams do (like when San Antonio used to get away with playing zone all the time).


I agree with you. I think great teams win *despite* poor officiating, rather than make excuses for defeat *because of* poor officiating. I'm not into making b.s. excuses around of how the game was officiated.

And I also agree that officials come in with perceptions of different teams. That way, officials more often than not come into game with a bias. 

It's too early to say this team's changed (if anything, an 0-3 record since the trade would say the trade sucked for us). Despite all I've said above, it does take away from enjoying the game (especially when immersed in a sea of drunken Lakers fans) when that crap happens. Probably my issue...but had to get it off my chest for this game.


----------

